# Help!!!



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct section to post this problem but here goes.Bear in mind also that I am new and of course have made some mistakes,I am learning here so I hope I don't get alot of scolding.I bought 3 pairs of '10 yb in feb.They are on their second round of babies.The 1st round I took out and put in a kit box.They have been in their 1 wk.they are 6wks.They have an aviary on the kit box so are able to come out and look around.The adults are in my loft and they also have a bigger aviary and have been going in and out of that for the last 3m.So yesterday I decided since the weather was so nice to let everybody fly.They did not come back I came home at 12a after work only 1 in the loft.And 1 over in the kit box.This morning slowly they started returning and all but 1 has made it back.Not sure if it is a baby or an adult.They have been out all day nobody will come in.I have had to feed the 3 babies that have pin feathers.The other mother has stayed back to take care of her babies they are only little.It is going to be getting dark soon and still not going in.They are sitting on the roof of the barn or my house.I have thrown a ball for about 1/2 hr but they still fly then land back on the house.Will they get hungery enough to come in?On a good note they have been rolling and are gorgeous flyers.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Well all four yb are back in the kit box,just before sundown.And 5 adults are home trapped in the loft so lost 1 cock.What a nerve wrecking 36h.But they sure do roll nice love my birds.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

You should always let them out hungry and the first couple times you let them out you should do it around an hour before sunset. You can either let them out on there own (not spoke them out) or I fill up a three gallon buck with soup and water take the birds hold there two wings up dip them all the way in move there wings back and forth around 20 times. Then set them right outside the loft. It takes away the down and powder they have naturally in there wings and they can't fly. It will give you anywhere from 45 mins to 2 hours of no fly time. It gives them time to learn your property. I've heard the first hour outside with YB is the most crucial. I would do the bath two times and probably let them out one hour before sunset around 5 times. After that you let them out all day. If you flag I wouldn't do that right away either.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

when and bought another breeding pair and a cock to replace the one I lost.No more letting my breeders out... Glad I could get some more from the same person.I bought a nice lavender grizzle cock,a white hen with lots of spots ?tort and a slate blue cock with red bars


----------

